# Laptop Case Mod in Progress



## redhandfilms (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm just now starting on a mod for my laptop and I wanted to get some feedback on the design. The original plastic case to my laptop cracked a while back so I decided rather than just replace it, I would do something a little more fancy. I'll be installing all of the components in a decorative wooden box with brass trim. Kinda steampunking it. 

I made a 3D model of what I would like it to look like. Let me know what you think.


































Also, I have to expand the hardware out and I need a cable for the DVD drive. The drive is a Hitachi GWA-4082N.
The connector looks like this.








Anyone know what this connection is called and where I can find a short cable for it. I just need to move the drive like an inch away from the motherboard. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is a slim optical drive ATA connector. There are no cables for it, it plugs directly into the socket on the motherboard/laptop chassis.

The only major issues I see with the chassis mod are a) making sure the mounting holes for the motherboard and components are in the right place, b) securing the keyboard to the chassis properly, and c) making sure the display hardware is secure (this will be the hardest).


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

taking apart a laptop isn't too easy either. would be easier to buy cheap comp components, get small heat sinks, and on board video with short monitor cable. good luck though!


----------



## redhandfilms (Dec 5, 2007)

I have already taken apart the laptop. I did that before making the 3D model so I knew what size the components were. Not too hard, except for the screen which was kinda glued in place. 
I'm currently working on the box. The hardest part is carving out the holes for all of the ports (usb, VGA, PCMIA, etc...). I'm cutting the width down so the DVD will remain attached to the motherboard and I won't need a cable. All in all, its coming along quite nicely.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. Post back if you encounter any problems.


----------

